# Temporary Accessible Ramp to Performance area?



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

Good morning everybody. 
Can somebody please direct me, where in California Building Code 2016, is requirement for accessible ramp (or accssible path of travel) to Performance Area (raised 18" above main floor) to be permanent? I have a proposal for temporary aluminum pre-fab ramp to be used in times, when performer/s is/are disabled and need/s access to this platform. I believe that ramp shall be permanent. What if disables person from audience is invited on stage during performance? And this can be one of many examples I can use as an argument, but I am really trying to find code language in support of permanent accessible path of travel.
Thank you!


----------



## JPohling (Apr 16, 2019)

I would use 11B-206.2.6 Performance areas.  This would require an accessible path between the performance area and the assembly seating area.
You are allowed to use a platform lift in lieu of a ramp to access the performance area / speakers platform.  11B-206.7.1


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

JPohling,
Thank you for your response. I am aware of 11B-206.2.6, as well as platforms lifts (owner would like to avoid extra cost associated with lift installation), ramp will be provided, only problem is owner would like to have a ramp removable/movable and story it when not in use. I was looking in code for language supporting permanent nature of accessible path of travel - ramp provided. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

Code implies permanent.....


----------



## cda (Apr 16, 2019)

New or existing stage


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

steveray, 
"Code implies permanent...."    Where?

cda,
New, in existing building. Per code definition it is not stage, but platform used as performance area.


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

If they are using the portable ramp as a reasonable accommodation, they may be OK....But if there is something causing them to put in the ramp, it should be "permanent"...


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks Steve, I believe accessible path of travel shall be permanent in nature.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 16, 2019)

If a lift is required to be permanent and operable at all times by a user, then to for a permanent platform, it too should simmilarlly be accessible at all times by a permanent means.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 16, 2019)

*Chapter 4: Ramps and Curb Ramps - United States Access Board*

https://www.access-board.gov › ... › Guide to the ADA Standards
All required ramps and curb ramps must be permanent and installed at the time of construction or alteration with few exceptions. ... Only ramps serving temporary structures can be temporary or portable.


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you ADAguy!. It is not California Building Code section, but still it is relevant standard. Thanks again.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Apr 16, 2019)

This subject was just covered a couple of weeks ago at a continuing ed seminar I attended. I can’t recite code sections, but the general idea was that if a stair is provided from the audience level to the stage or platform level than a permanent ramp also had to be provided. No stair, then no ramp required.


----------



## MichaelM (Apr 16, 2019)

Tim, 
I think that accessible route is still required to ancillary areas or facilities used by performers. in case, there is no circulation path (stairs for example) from assembly area to stage/platform, performers still need to have a way to access platform. (backstage accessible route does not need to pass through assembly area).


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here/s what the 2015 IBC:has for platforms:

PLATFORM. A raised area within a building used for worship,
the presentation of music, plays or other entertainment;
the head table for special guests; the raised area for lecturers
and speakers; boxing and wrestling rings; theater-in-theround
stages; and similar purposes wherein, other than horizontal
sliding curtains, there are no overhead hanging curtains,
drops, scenery or stage effects other than lighting and
sound. A temporary platform is one installed for not more
than 30 days.

1108.2.8 Performance areas. An accessible route shall
directly connect the performance area to the assembly
seating area where a circulation path directly connects a
performance area to an assembly seating area. An accessible
route shall be provided from performance areas to
ancillary areas or facilities used by performers.

410.4 Platform construction. Permanent platforms shall be
constructed of materials as required for the type of construction
of the building in which the permanent platform is
located. Permanent platforms are permitted to be constructed
of fire-retardant-treated wood for Types I, II and IV construction
where the platforms are not more than 30 inches
(762 mm) above the main floor, and not more than one-third
of the room floor area and not more than 3,000 square feet
(279 m2) in area. Where the space beneath the permanent
platform is used for storage or any purpose other than equipment,
wiring or plumbing, the floor assembly shall be not less
than 1-hour fire-resistance-rated construction. Where the
space beneath the permanent platform is used only for equipment,
wiring or plumbing, the underside of the permanent
platform need not be protected.

410.4.1 Temporary platforms. Platforms installed for a
period of not more than 30 days are permitted to be constructed
of any materials permitted by this code. The space
between the floor and the platform above shall only be
used for plumbing and electrical wiring to platform equipment.

410.6.2 Stairway and ramp enclosure. Exit access stairways
and ramps serving a stage or platform are not
required to be enclosed. Exit access stairways and ramps
serving technical production areas are not required to be
enclosed.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 17, 2019)

Goody Mike! Alignment between IBC & ADASAD.


----------

